# Generator wiring question



## Ckinser1 (Oct 28, 2015)

So I am putting my massey 35 back together and I failed to take enough photos. My problem is this the wiring diagram shows a control box with 4 contacts on the right side. The actual box has the three wires and a fourth underneath. My diagram shows a yg wire running from the top to the f contact on the gernerator. I don't know if the contact under the unit is the 4th or the first contact. I hope I made the problem clear


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Your regulator has threes posts or terminals: 

1. Armature (A) or Generator (G) terminal on regulator - Goes to Armature (A) on generator (large wire ~10 ga.), on back cover of generator.

2. Field (F) terminal on regulator - goes to the generator field (F) connection on the side of the generator.

3. Battery (B) connection on regulator - goes to the battery in some non-direct manner. Check it with an ohmmeter. 

I suspect the 4th wire goes to the charging light or ammeter??


----------

